# probleme instalation os X sur imac  g3 400



## erikdeux (4 Juin 2009)

Bonjour je ne réussi pas à installer os X 10.2 sur mon G3 400 mon ordi tourne sous os 9.2.2 
j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmawre,jai déplacer le fichier démarrage du disque os X.mais malgré cela il m'envoie un message error startupdisk_2


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

erikdeux a dit:


> Bonjour je ne réussi pas à installer os X 10.2 sur mon G3 400 mon ordi tourne sous os 9.2.2
> j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmawre,jai déplacer le fichier démarrage du disque os X.mais malgré cela il m'envoie un message error startupdisk_2



Tu es sûr que ton Mac OS X est bien une version "boite", et pas une version fournie avec un Mac ?

Cela dit, pour cette machine, la 10.3 serait plus appropriée que la 10.2 (meilleure réactivité, moins d'incompatibilités avec les logiciels actuels).


----------



## erikdeux (4 Juin 2009)

j'ai essayé diffèrents disques que l'on m'a prêtés non livrés avec les macs,cela ne fonctionne pas.

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

erikdeux a dit:


> j'ai essayé diffèrents disques que l'on m'a prêtés non livrés avec les macs,cela ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> merci



Ah, c'est pour ça ! Le prêt de disque n'est pas autorisé par la licence, on peut les vendre ou les donner, mais pas les prêter, ni en donner des copies !

Ils sont de quelle couleur, tes disques ? gris clair, ou blancs avec un gros X tacheté (fourrure de jaguar) dessus ?


----------



## erikdeux (4 Juin 2009)

j'ai essayé leopard disque acheté sur apple store,il prends le disque il m'affiche restart pour install et la error occured startup disk was unable to select the install cd as the startup disk(-2)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

erikdeux a dit:


> j'ai essayé leopard disque acheté sur apple store,il prends le disque il m'affiche restart pour install et la error occured startup disk was unable to select the install cd as the startup disk(-2)



Attends, tu te gourres de chat, là, Leopard, ce n'est pas Mac OS X 10.2, c'est Mac OS X 10.5, et il faut au minimum un Mac G4 à 867 Mhz avec au moins 512 Mo de Ram pour pouvoir l'installer. Sur un G3/400, même pas en rêve !


----------



## erikdeux (4 Juin 2009)

je me suis tromper c'est bien sur jaguar


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

Et si tu démarres CD dans le lecteur, en gardant la touche C enfoncée ?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Juin 2009)

La dernière fois que j'ai eu cette erreur avec Panther ... et c'était des copis de mes CD originaux (que j'ai perdu) mais ma copie devais être mal faite et j'ai eu la même errreur que toi. Donc achete les CD et ça va passer tout seul !

Sinon t'a combien en Ram ?

PS : C'était sur le même Mac : iMac G3 DV 400 Mhz


----------

